# Android 4.1 AKA Jellybean [Discussion]



## Jaskwith (Oct 10, 2011)

So I am curious that there isn't a thread already started about this. I thought I would start one as a place to discuss theories about what Jellybean means for the future of Android, and more locally, its impact on the Thunderbolt.

One thing that keeps cropping up into my head is battery life, I have been reading the articles on engadget.com that they have been posting about Jellybean, and they all talk about "project butter". Apparently Project Butter is an attempt to make the whole Android experience lag free. Jellybean will run at 60fps throughout the OS, and as the articles state, the CPU will "swing into full geaR" as soon as you touch the screen to reduce lag etc etc... that all sounds very great, but I am wondering how this especially will effect battery life??? Its just the way they are describing it and the words they use just make me think that Project Butter is going to be Project 2hrs of use....especially because they are already going to be rolling out JB to the Galaxy Nexus, which was designed with ICS in mind? I don't understand how it could be optimal on said device.

All in all there are many more questions I have, but I lack an overall Android knowledge, so to keep from sounding any less intelligent than I already do, I will leave it up to this community to progress the dialogue. So what do you guys think?

P.S. Mostly all my information about JB I have been reading about has been at engadget.com they seem to be on the pulse with what is happening as it happens.


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

It has been said that the gnex was made for jb in mind. You also need to realize the bolt processor is a single core. With more phones coming out with dual cores and a few overseas with quadcore I would guess jb will be more designed for those types of processors. I am sure we will see a form of jb in the dev community but will be watered down. It mostly relies on when and if we get an official ics release will that ril work with a jb build? If it doesn't then we are back to square one like we are with ics right now. Having builds that has everything working but data.

I doubt we will see any devs write a ril for jb. As ics seems to prove impossible. So first you better hope an official ics ril for the bolt will work on a jb build.

As far as an offical release of jb on the bolt goes. You have a better chance to see it snow in Hawaii in July. It's not happening as the phone is dead as far as HTC is concerned. They are focusing on their One series line now. 
Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## number5toad (Sep 13, 2011)

did anybody else watch the Google I/O livestream this morning? Jelly Bean looks pretty awesome...I pre-ordered a Nexus 7 as soon as they went up on the Play store.


----------



## StephenMilone (Jul 21, 2011)

That Nexus 7 does look sweet. Bet you every Kindle Fire owner hates themselves right now...I know my sister does. I'm debating selling the 10" HP Touchpad for the 7" Nexus.

Waiting for my SDK update to finish so i can play with the image.


----------



## number5toad (Sep 13, 2011)

I got a Fire as a Christmas present last year...it's neat and all, but the thing I like most about it is the form factor, so I've been drooling at a pure Android 7" tablet since the first rumors. Now I guess I just have to droll for two more weeks...

my Fire is now basically my son's toy. works great for playing Angry Birds, reading kids books in full color, and watching old Batman cartoons!


----------



## Neverendingxsin (Jul 13, 2011)

Hellboy said:


> It has been said that the gnex was made for jb in mind. You also need to realize the bolt processor is a single core. With more phones coming out with dual cores and a few overseas with quadcore I would guess jb will be more designed for those types of processors. I am sure we will see a form of jb in the dev community but will be watered down. It mostly relies on when and if we get an official ics release will that ril work with a jb build? If it doesn't then we are back to square one like we are with ics right now. Having builds that has everything working but data.
> 
> I doubt we will see any devs write a ril for jb. As ics seems to prove impossible. So first you better hope an official ics ril for the bolt will work on a jb build.
> 
> ...


I couldn't have said it better myself. Sadly its the truth. That's why so many bolt users including myself are jumping ship


----------



## dillanshives (Nov 23, 2011)

Neverendingxsin said:


> I couldn't have said it better myself. Sadly its the truth. That's why so many bolt users including myself are jumping ship


AMEN.


----------



## jr313 (Jun 10, 2011)

I'm getting ready to flash JB in a couple of minutes. Luv my nexus

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## theMichael (Aug 26, 2011)

jr313 said:


> I'm getting ready to flash JB in a couple of minutes. Luv my nexus
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


cool story bro


----------



## Neverendingxsin (Jul 13, 2011)

Galaxy S3 here i come


----------



## jr313 (Jun 10, 2011)

It is cool as hell!!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## BigMace23 (Sep 15, 2011)

Does anyone know if Google now is an apk or is it baked into the os?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

It takes time for the devs to tear apart the os and tinker with it. I am sure we will find out more of what can be transplanted in to other phones.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## crkdvnm (Jul 27, 2011)

Bump. Any new or exciting news

Sent from my Thunderbolt with Ice Cream Sandwich


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

Not going to see JB till they get ics figured out. You dont put a new car out with the same problems as last years model.


----------



## loonatik78 (Jul 24, 2011)

Jaskwith said:


> So I am curious that there isn't a thread already started about this. I thought I would start one as a place to discuss theories about what Jellybean means for the future of Android, and more locally, its impact on the Thunderbolt.
> 
> One thing that keeps cropping up into my head is battery life, I have been reading the articles on engadget.com that they have been posting about Jellybean, and they all talk about "project butter". Apparently Project Butter is an attempt to make the whole Android experience lag free. Jellybean will run at 60fps throughout the OS, and as the articles state, the CPU will "swing into full geaR" as soon as you touch the screen to reduce lag etc etc... that all sounds very great, but I am wondering how this especially will effect battery life??? Its just the way they are describing it and the words they use just make me think that Project Butter is going to be Project 2hrs of use....especially because they are already going to be rolling out JB to the Galaxy Nexus, which was designed with ICS in mind? I don't understand how it could be optimal on said device.
> 
> ...


On a device like the Thunderbolt, you can bet it would chug power. On a more modern device, not so much. It doesn't take firing up all 2 or 3 or 4 cores to eliminate lag. All it takes is 1 core ramping straight up to it's policy max. But if all ya got is one core, you're pooch is kinda screwed. Reducing or eliminating lag isn't incredibly hard. You can make some significant inroads reducing lag almost to the point of nonexistence with the right properly tuned governor. Something like SmartassV2 or Wheatley. Using the stock OnDemand governor Android kernels always come with will always have lag because it's a very simple governor and pretty much only ramps up based upon CPU load. More advanced logic is needed.


----------

